# Actions Automator, PowerPC & Lion



## MrClaye (6 Août 2011)

Salut,

Je suis sous Lion et voulais une action Automator pour transformer une image en .icns (icône).

De base ce n'est pas faisable mais en cherchant, j'ai trouvé un site qui répertorie des actions Automator ( http://automator.us/downloads.html ). 

Cependant absence de Rosetta oblige, Lion ne veut pas les ouvrir pour cause d'appli PowerPC et même chose si j'installe Rosetta via le DVD de Snow Leopard. 

En ouvrant le paquet de l'action précédemment téléchargé, il contient divers applescript et un workflow si je me souviens dans divers dossiers, n'y a t'il pas un moyen quelconque d'ajouter quand même cette action à Automator ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Francisby (6 Août 2011)

Salut,

Tu peux aller sur http://iconverticons.com/ pour convertir tes images en .ICNS.

Par contre je profite de ton post pour poser une question :
   * Je suis sous Lion depuis aujourd'hui et je suis incapable d'utiliser mes icônes ICNS qui fonctionnaient parfaitement sous Leopard (icônes de certains dossiers et d'alias). Le CMD+C puis CMD+V traditionnel dans le menu "information" de l'attribut ne fonctionne plus..... il met à la place un icône standard mac.... PK ??

Voilà pour le lien et merci d'avance pour la réponse...


----------



## MrClaye (6 Août 2011)

Je connais ce site merci, je voulais me faire un Service en fait puis ajouter un renommage de fichier en même temps (en fait c'était aussi une question généraliste, y'a pleins d'autres actions du même type vraiment bien et pas inclus dans la bibliothèque de base d'Automator) mais merci quand même =)

Pour ton problème c'est un truc qui m'a posé problème aussi mais il y a une autre technique qui marche à tous les coups : 

1. Clic droit sur l'application dont tu veux changer l'icône -> "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
2. Va dans le dossier : Contents -> Ressources
3. Repère le .icns de l'application et remplace le (faut que ton .icns est le même nom donc) par ton icône perso
4. Terminé ! 
5. Si le changement se fait pas tout de suite, lance l'appli, j'ai l'impression que ça accélère le tout.

Soit dit en passant j'ai remarqué que le Launchpad galère quelques fois à voir le changement d'icône d'une application (Les automators généralement).


----------



## Francisby (6 Août 2011)

Salut MrClaye

Désolé je ne vais pas pouvoir plus t'aider concernant Automator, cela dépasse mes connaissances du jour...

Merci pour ta réponse mais ça ok pour des Applications, sauf que moi je le faisait sans problèmes des dossier courants et des allias, ça marchait sans problème sous Léopard. Sauf que depuis le passage sous lion, impossible de modifier un icône ICNS...


Bon, la modification des icônes, c'est pas ici, ni les "bidouillages" d'actions Automator. On déménage.


----------

